# Girl Scout Cookies "Forum Cut"



## iSmokealottaweed (Jan 15, 2013)

A friend of mine just finished a decent amount of cookies and things turned out pretty nice to say the least. This is the "Forum Cut" but he has most the others as well (Candy,Platinum etc). All cuts have been verified.


----------



## Psycho Mantis (Jan 16, 2013)

Great pic. Where did he get the cuts ?


----------



## Calismoker24 (Jan 16, 2013)

just picked up a gsc (thin mint) we will see how she does


----------



## iSmokealottaweed (Jan 17, 2013)

Psycho Mantis said:


> Great pic. Where did he get the cuts ?


Cali. 

I'll get some pics up of the Platinum Cookies as soon as its done drying.


----------



## Dank Raptor (Jan 17, 2013)

Very nice herbs. Verified or not. Looks like a keeper to me.. Im just wishing I was somewhere around your friends cloning tray right now.


----------



## Snowed (Jan 19, 2013)

GSC is a nice strain. Making me jealous... I have money, just in a different country and can't find my meds!!!! I miss the states!!!! haha, looks like a keeper, I'd keep producin that scout!


----------



## jhod58vw (Jan 20, 2013)

iSmokealottaweed said:


> A friend of mine just finished a decent amount of cookies and things turned out pretty nice to say the least. This is the "Forum Cut" but he has most the others as well (Candy,Platinum etc). All cuts have been verified.


Some dank for sure I've been lucky to try some very nice cookies from the Bay.


----------



## iSmokealottaweed (Jan 23, 2013)

This is the Bay Area cut. Only one down side to running it is that it grow's like grapes. Lots of medium sized frost covered dense purplish nugs up and down the stalks. For sure not a heavy yielder in comparison to most but worth tossing a few for personal smoke.

However.

I Just grabbed a couple packs of GDP's new "Phantom Cookies" and "Candyland" and will be running those once I finish what's currently in my room. If you guys want to get on any of their new gear I'll leave a link below that's offering all of their New Strain's at Discounted prices.


https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/615867-new-gdp-genetics-here.html


----------



## jhod58vw (Jan 26, 2013)

I plan on picking both those strains up myself. You running them.


----------



## Sherm18 (Jan 26, 2013)

whats the link to the seed bank would love to run some higher yielding cookies althought the platinum verison has a okay yield


----------



## jhod58vw (Jan 28, 2013)

The tude shows them but sold out.


----------



## iSmokealottaweed (Jan 28, 2013)

jhod58vw said:


> I plan on picking both those strains up myself. You running them.


I'll be running GSC but not the Platinum. Just waiting for clones to root.



Sherm18 said:


> whats the link to the seed bank would love to run some higher yielding cookies althought the platinum verison has a okay yield


Pm me.



jhod58vw said:


> The tude shows them but sold out.


Yeah just got word that they're released however everybody sold out fast. If you need gear contact me and ill get you taken care of. No bs.


----------



## Stu Toned (Mar 25, 2013)

Looking forward to that Candyland..yum yum
I have the thin mint version and the dark heart cookies version..
I can't wait to get my grubby paws on that forum cut..looks very nice,even if the yield isn't massive..
taste and effect are also important to me..


----------



## ChiefAlot (Apr 5, 2013)

my forum cut


----------



## iSmokealottaweed (Apr 6, 2013)

ChiefAlot said:


> View attachment 2601597View attachment 2601598my forum cut


Look's really good man!! 

If you're a big cookies fan than grab "Candyland" from Ken's Granddaddy genetics. Shit kills cookies from all angles (Smell,Taste,Yield,Plant Structure etc.).


----------



## King24 (Apr 6, 2013)

That's some beautiful shit there. Wish I had a cut


----------



## texin (Apr 10, 2013)

Next on my seed list. The cookies and bay 11 seeds. Nice pics


----------



## iSmokealottaweed (Apr 11, 2013)

texin said:


> Next on my seed list. The cookies and bay 11 seeds. Nice pics


Checkout the NEW Bay Dream too!!

If you need any of their gear get in contact with me. Packs for half.


----------



## Ghettobird209 (Apr 14, 2013)

iSmokealottaweed said:


> This is the Bay Area cut. Only one down side to running it is that it grow's like grapes. Lots of medium sized frost covered dense purplish nugs up and down the stalks. For sure not a heavy yielder in comparison to most but worth tossing a few for personal smoke.
> 
> However.
> 
> ...


LOL this is funny because im growing some GSC that I got from the bay area club (clones from harbor side) and they are growing Exactly like you talk about. Note that this is my first ever grow though


----------



## john1woohoo (Apr 14, 2013)

Looking good


----------



## Malacath (Apr 30, 2013)

I got the GSC bay cutting as well....i have half a room of this coming down in 1 month (hydro) ill post a pic of it 2moro. Shits taking off!


----------



## doeafella (May 7, 2013)

iSmokealottaweed said:


> I'll be running GSC but not the Platinum. Just waiting for clones to root.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yo Smoke, I'm new round deez parts, INFACT, I still'ain figga'd out how to upload my avi fo some reason. Jus as I haven't figga'd out how da hell to PM eitha. I did wanna chop it up witcha a bit bout genetics tho. I'm originally FROM the Bay (Richmond, Concord, Pittsburg), and came back dis past thanksgivin in SEARCH of da cookies clone, but LEFT empty handed which kinda SUCKED!!!! So if you could hit me and gimme da score on whats what, cause I been researchin my ASS off, tryna track down da REAL shit, cause I'on wanna be fallin fo da okey doke. (Juvenile voice) I need it in my LIFE!!!!


----------



## texin (May 7, 2013)

Very nice pics. I wish I had a few cuttings of that


----------



## vangs (May 10, 2013)

iSmokealottaweed said:


> A friend of mine just finished a decent amount of cookies and things turned out pretty nice to say the least. This is the "Forum Cut" but he has most the others as well (Candy,Platinum etc). All cuts have been verified.


what do you mean by forum cut? also where can i grab this strain?


----------



## beardo (May 11, 2013)

Be careful if you run into a girl scout and she asks if you would like to taste a girl scout cookie, it's a simple misunderstanding but can get you into a lot of trouble


----------



## GODWORK (May 12, 2013)

its incredibly disgusting that i have researched the cookie strain to the point of seamless _visual identification_


----------



## GODWORK (May 12, 2013)

Has Anyone tasted the "Y" or the "sherbet"


----------



## abalonehx (May 12, 2013)

beardo said:


> Be careful if you run into a girl scout and she asks if you would like to taste a girl scout cookie, it's a simple misunderstanding but can get you into a lot of trouble


lol...Yeah I agree. And just because I live in Cleveland, doesnt mean I have 3 girlscouts chained up to walls in my basement. Seriously. Theres nothing in my basement.


----------



## lightsoda (May 13, 2013)

fuck boys its the real cookies


----------



## lightsoda (May 13, 2013)

theres a club right near my place i just figured out about that has rainbow sherbert ill be getting that along with some organic gdp. This should be in a couple days i went more sativa this time around but next time im going with those


----------



## lightsoda (May 13, 2013)

theres a club right near my place i just figured out about that has rainbow sherbert ill be getting that along with some organic gdp. This should be in a couple days i went more sativa this time around but next time im going with those


----------



## xkushx (May 17, 2013)

GODWORK said:


> Has Anyone tasted the "Y" or the "sherbet"


y life.. cherry pie x cookies .... the best strain the cookie family has for sure
sherb - pink panties x cookies... tastes like a pushpop and is a close second ... its like cookies... but new!


----------



## jaycuffee21 (May 25, 2013)

You guys are sooo lucky...we dont have gsc AT ALL in colorado but i did cross some phantom cookies with sour alien to get alien cookies peel the sig the thats mine fuely gas skunk smelling sour i crossed with the cookies


----------



## GODWORK (May 26, 2013)

pink panties....PRICELESS!!!!


----------



## calicat (May 26, 2013)

Sherm18 said:


> whats the link to the seed bank would love to run some higher yielding cookies althought the platinum verison has a okay yield


Some phenos of cannaventures cookiewreck and flaming cookies. Sinmints from sincity seeds.


----------



## Gifted0ne (May 28, 2013)

Why are people with purple nugs claiming to have indica dom cookies or thin mint? The f1 durban and florida Og dont have any purple in it and its mostly a sativa, durban is 100% sativa and og is like 50/50.. only the cherry pie with grandaddy should give you the purple and indica dom. Anyone that knows lemme know its confusing.

I have had a cut from someone with segmented clones and super infested with mites that came out with more of a og undertone opposed to a sugary cookie dough smell. My guess is it was Animal cookies and not gsc because it was very strong and just covered in crystal. The diff one i have now seems to be the real cookies as it smells like musty cookie dough but hasn't finished yet so not sure.


----------



## Crankyxr (May 29, 2013)

That bud looks pretty good. I've been wanting to grow the forum cut and thin mints for a while...
I'm in the bay, know any dispensaries currently carrying clones?


----------



## RottenRoots (Jun 2, 2013)

Gifted0ne said:


> Why are people with purple nugs claiming to have indica dom cookies or thin mint? The f1 durban and florida Og dont have any purple in it and its mostly a sativa, durban is 100% sativa and og is like 50/50.. only the cherry pie with grandaddy should give you the purple and indica dom. Anyone that knows lemme know its confusing.
> 
> I have had a cut from someone with segmented clones and super infested with mites that came out with more of a og undertone opposed to a sugary cookie dough smell. My guess is it was Animal cookies and not gsc because it was very strong and just covered in crystal. The diff one i have now seems to be the real cookies as it smells like musty cookie dough but hasn't finished yet so not sure.


Durban has purple in it.






This is supposedly the florida og kush (triangle og)







GSC


----------



## Pistols&Crystals (Jun 5, 2013)

If you left those for Santa, he'd bring you whatever you wanted for Christmas


----------



## marijuanaFTW (Jun 8, 2013)

one of my guys offered me girls scout cookies but i didnt know if it was real or not haha...looks indica by how purple that shit is...whats the genetics?


----------



## iSmokealottaweed (Jun 20, 2013)

Another finished sample of the Cookies. Grown in Cocoa w/ Botanicare nutes.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 15, 2013)

It that a burner original cut?


----------



## Potheadn916 (Jul 20, 2013)

in northern Cal waiting to harvest some girl scout cookies this year. should have extra.


----------



## chadkush (Jan 5, 2014)

does colorado have legit girl scout cookie cuts ? ive been trying like hell to get the forum cut. with the new law in colorado do you have to be a medical patient to buy clones ?


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 10, 2014)

Your lucky as hell you live in a state where you can actually get clones legally. Were out of luck here


----------



## reggaerican (Jan 13, 2014)

Well since the op hasn't been around in six months I'm gonna have to jack his thread and show a pic of my last grow.
here goes a shot of inside my cookie jar. (original thin mint Girl Scout Cookies) 

I'm totally gonna have to check out that kens candyland, sounds amaizing and he's right in my neck of the woods too.


----------



## onza120 (Jan 15, 2014)

Some dank looking bud


----------



## mrCRC420 (Jan 15, 2014)

GSC is (OG Kush x Durban Poison) What do y'all think of this hybrid (Super Sour OG x Durban Poison) = Sour Scout Cookies ; should I go for it? 

And then (Sour Scout Cookies x Bluberry-Bubblelicious) = Purple Scout Cookies ?

Sounds dank right?


----------



## reggaerican (Jan 16, 2014)

Yes Sir MrCrC, I would totally do it.... There already a bunch of cookie crosses what's a few more..


----------



## mrCRC420 (Jan 17, 2014)

Awesome - I like that attitude!! I am always happy to come across "micro-grow" strains (like micro-brew); glad to see I'm not alone there.


----------



## Know One (Jan 17, 2014)

I really wanted to hate this strain due to the hype. As it turns out I love this strain.
Go figure..


----------



## tannersmokin247 (Jan 18, 2014)

I had some GSC outdoor this year. I live in lake county a few hours from the bay and my cuts frm the club turned out to be crap. No purple not much suger and not a great smell


----------



## echlectica (Jan 20, 2014)

Got gifted a clone in September that had the label "GSC" on it. The person who gave it to me owns a dispensary in Colorado and they told me it is the forum cut. after researching it bit on the interwebs i'm pretty sure its a legit GSC forum cut, at least it looks to be in veg. So grew it cloned it and getting ready to put a few in with the round and have about 30 more behind them. I'm really hoping this is the legit shit. No reason it wouldn't be the dude that gave it to me is legit and wanted nothing back for it. So fingers crossed.

Any last minute tips on GSC's preferences in flowering stage?


----------



## calicat (Jan 20, 2014)

echlectica said:


> Got gifted a clone in September that had the label "GSC" on it. The person who gave it to me owns a dispensary in Colorado and they told me it is the forum cut. after researching it bit on the interwebs i'm pretty sure its a legit GSC forum cut, at least it looks to be in veg. So grew it cloned it and getting ready to put a few in with the round and have about 30 more behind them. I'm really hoping this is the legit shit. No reason it wouldn't be the dude that gave it to me is legit and wanted nothing back for it. So fingers crossed.
> 
> Any last minute tips on GSC's preferences in flowering stage?


Grow it like an og. It will stretch alot so to make it more productive for you either use severe lst, multi top, or scrog it. It has a tendency of nitrogen clawing during transitional phase from vegetation to flowering state. When you begin to clone it well it got the curse of the og side of genetics..takes a long time to clone gotta be patient.


----------



## echlectica (Jan 20, 2014)

calicat said:


> .takes a long time to clone gotta be patient.


I have definitely noticed that. I have noticed its not the easiest plant to grow but the good strains never are. The leaf structure looks very OG to me. So I'm assuming your right about that curse. 
I was just blown away when my friend entrusted this to me. I'm planning on out breeding a male in other words hitting this with my afghan/paki male and then looking for a male from that has the most visible GSC phenos and hittng the GSC and some of my own strains with that. It'll take a year to finish but should produce some very good phenos in the end. Thats was the reason my friend gave it to me so I could use it for breeding. But ya know in the mean time I've never actually smoke the GSC just bubble hash and BHO from it, so my mouth is already watering from the thought of just smoking some GSC...


----------



## beuffer420 (Jan 20, 2014)

The newest edition of hightimes has an awesome article on gsc.


----------



## Matt420Aus (Jan 20, 2014)

I just received some seeds from attitude the thin mint pheno, really keen to give this a go and see how she smokes. I was planning to grow from seed and take clones around 6 weeks from germination, is it better to let gsc grow out for a longer period before cloning or they are just hard to take no matter when you clone?


----------



## tobinates559 (Jan 21, 2014)

i know a guy who is friends with the grower of these cookies, ive been thining its the forum, but not positive some batches come in a little more purple than others...Menthol OG fuel funk to the max!!!some fruity berry tones as well.....its not just durban x florida og, its the "F-1 Durban" that is the secret ingredient only the cookie fam know like pie guy said "not regular durban poison" so something else unknown could also contribute some purple genetics!!!? there is a badass article in the March 2014 issue of High Times with the cookie fam, pick that issue up if you can pretty epic


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 13, 2014)

tobinates559 said:


> View attachment 2969338
> 
> i know a guy who is friends with the grower of these cookies, ive been thining its the forum, but not positive some batches come in a little more purple than others...Menthol OG fuel funk to the max!!!some fruity berry tones as well.....its not just durban x florida og, its the "F-1 Durban" that is the secret ingredient only the cookie fam know like pie guy said "not regular durban poison" so something else unknown could also contribute some purple genetics!!!? there is a badass article in the March 2014 issue of High Times with the cookie fam, pick that issue up if you can pretty epic
> 
> View attachment 2969341




That looks like the thin mint cut you have. I have seen some pix of the cookie fam gsc on Instagram check it out google it there's doesn't even have a lot of purple. The forum cut is gsc but it's a different pheno. Wish I could get my hands on any of them but there not a chance being on east coast


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Feb 14, 2014)

This hold thread is nug porn. Damn I wish I had friends like you guys .


----------



## Cannasaurus Rex (Feb 23, 2014)

Saw that article, so everyone is growing bagseed GSC ? Can't wait till the REAL? gsc is released seeing as all the little mistakes have their own phenotypes already and seedmakers based their business on these. The cookie family must be rubbing there hands together thinking of their future profits on their real deal release. which I must see as inevitable. Maybe the cookies and 'bubba' can get together and offer the only real weed seed company and release pre 70's original bubba cookies that was created when Jimi Hendrix sneezed on bag seed from the Monterey Pop festival that was in Gerry garcia's guitar case. I know we like to know what we are growing, but outside of genotyping, we have to take someones word for it. When they stand to profit, they will tell you what you want to hear and never the whole truth IMO. People naming their strains should take a lesson from housepaint companies LOL AZURE FOG sounds better than Blue Dream. The name game is so much fun.


beuffer420 said:


> The newest edition of hightimes has an awesome article on gsc.


----------



## KoonDawg (Jul 31, 2014)

Those of us that have been granted an original, burner cut clone (19 at last count, I have been informed) all have given our word that we we NEVER share the strain with anyone. Been offered 5 figures for a clone, but my word as a man is priceless. Although I want everyone to sample this remarkable strain, I can not nor will not make a clone available for all the $$$ in the world. My word is my bond.
Those that "assume" you were gifted a clone or bought GSC's seeds, well I hate to break it to you but there is no such thing as GSC seeds, and if you didn't get your burner cut straight from the "cookie family", aka "Jigga", you do not have the real deal. 
Hands down my favorite strain. Low producer and takes much longer and is less tolerate that the majority of strains, but I will always be either vegging or flowing GSC's.
Much Love & Respect to the "cookie family". We represent you proudly and with nothing but respect here in Arizona and Colorado. 
Expect much more from the "cookie family" in the future.


----------



## mike lanza (Aug 8, 2014)

iSmokealottaweed said:


> A friend of mine just finished a decent amount of cookies and things turned out pretty nice to say the least. This is the "Forum Cut" but he has most the others as well (Candy,Platinum etc). All cuts have been verified.


damn nice smoke i got some blueberry looks just like it weird...nice


----------



## theking2202004 (Aug 8, 2014)

I have an old hippie friend that has OG GSC and gave me cuts. He started to tell me a story about some dude confronting the GSC animal crackers edition creator about what a watered down strain his seeds were. I stopped him from ruining my high and said if it's great medicine and smokes clean then I don't give a fuck what it's called, he agreed and we watched how high and Pineapple Express back to back while bowling tigers milk (amazing medicine


----------



## theking2202004 (Aug 8, 2014)

I have 5 of hippies GSC Vegging as we speak so we' ll see


----------



## fined90 (Oct 20, 2014)

Iv read the original gsc yields pretty nice compared to the thin mints and forum all us have sadly until the cookie fam let's go of it I'll stick to candyland it's my fav the gsc yields just too darn small for me
 Thin mint



KoonDawg said:


> Those of us that have been granted an original, burner cut clone (19 at last count, I have been informed) all have given our word that we we NEVER share the strain with anyone. Been offered 5 figures for a clone, but my word as a man is priceless. Although I want everyone to sample this remarkable strain, I can not nor will not make a clone available for all the $$$ in the world. My word is my bond.
> Those that "assume" you were gifted a clone or bought GSC's seeds, well I hate to break it to you but there is no such thing as GSC seeds, and if you didn't get your burner cut straight from the "cookie family", aka "Jigga", you do not have the real deal.
> Hands down my favorite strain. Low producer and takes much longer and is less tolerate that the majority of strains, but I will always be either vegging or flowing GSC's.
> Much Love & Respect to the "cookie family". We represent you proudly and with nothing but respect here in Arizona and Colorado.
> Expect much more from the "cookie family" in the future.


e


----------



## thegrowerofmedibud (Mar 1, 2015)

KoonDawg said:


> Those of us that have been granted an original, burner cut clone (19 at last count, I have been informed) all have given our word that we we NEVER share the strain with anyone. Been offered 5 figures for a clone, but my word as a man is priceless. Although I want everyone to sample this remarkable strain, I can not nor will not make a clone available for all the $$$ in the world. My word is my bond.
> Those that "assume" you were gifted a clone or bought GSC's seeds, well I hate to break it to you but there is no such thing as GSC seeds, and if you didn't get your burner cut straight from the "cookie family", aka "Jigga", you do not have the real deal.
> Hands down my favorite strain. Low producer and takes much longer and is less tolerate that the majority of strains, but I will always be either vegging or flowing GSC's.
> Much Love & Respect to the "cookie family". We represent you proudly and with nothing but respect here in Arizona and Colorado.
> Expect much more from the "cookie family" in the future.


Hey guys its my first post, i am a new grower and I picked up a cookie mix at a mmj shop in San Diego where I reside. I am curious as to what you mean by they don't have seeds for cookies. In the video that I posted a link to Berner, Jigga , and Pie guy all discuss how gsc is made and they are talking about how they DID put out seeds but these are somehow not the REAL gsc. I don't understand , maybe you could explain it how these seeds from there plants they bred are not the real deal? How is it a clone only strain if the breeder themselves says they made seeds ( even though these are appartenly not real GSC??) idk I am very confused about the whole thing. I apparently have a forum cut GSC crossed with a "Viper City OG" to make "Viper GSC". They came in 6 pack feminized packs. The Viper City OG is the seed companies own S1 Grape Kush crossed with DNA genetics Lemon OG kush. The seed company is MOXIE SEEDS AND EXTRACTS and they are known to make some of the best extracts in SO CAL , so I hope I have a good seed, as I have not seen anyone try out or post pics of this exact strain...


----------



## thegrowerofmedibud (Mar 1, 2015)

Sorry guys... the link is here


----------



## throwdo (Mar 1, 2015)

i wana grow this badley damn texas


----------



## throwdo (Mar 1, 2015)

whos got a mint cut i want super bad


----------



## BigHulk (Mar 1, 2015)

what u guys think about
*Cali Connection Seeds Girl Scout Cookies?*


----------



## jabroniee420 (Mar 1, 2015)

Texas


----------



## throwdo (Mar 2, 2015)

Im thinking about getting some cc gsc its worth a shot might get fire anybody grown any? pics?


----------



## D619 (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm can't say for for sure if this is forum or not, but I love this strain, she's easy to grow a pleasure to grow, yeilds well enough for me, and favorite among Patients. She will be around for awhile.


----------



## D619 (Jul 8, 2015)

throwdo said:


> Im thinking about getting some cc gsc its worth a shot might get fire anybody grown any? pics?


I try not to sway people from breeders, but I wouldn't source a GSC cross from CC if I were you. plenty of other breeders I would look at.. Franchise, CSI, And Dynasty to name a few.


----------



## smink13 (Sep 23, 2016)

@D619 I know this is old but looks like my forum cut. I'd say it's the real deal


----------



## smink13 (Sep 23, 2016)

Anyone have an general in site on growing this strain for awhile now? 

I'd have to say she is kind of a bitch. I grow no til organic and she gives me some issues but the buds finish just fine. The leaves on the other hand, looks like I beat her up lol


----------

